# Where can I work with FreeBSD?



## Antiposer (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm new in FreeBSD and I have a question, how is the job market for FreeBSD? is the server market? What are the best countries to work with FreeBSD?

 I really want to work with him one day so I'm dedicating myself.

[]´s


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2017)

Antiposer said:


> I'm new in FreeBSD and I have a question, how is the job market for FreeBSD?


Very small.



Antiposer said:


> is the server market?


If you get a job involving FreeBSD it's mostly servers, yes.


----------



## scottro (Jan 3, 2017)

I will add that it's quite possible, assuming you're a decent admin, (or even go in at entry level) that you can get a Linux admin job and later on bring FreeBSD into the mix.  This is going to depend, obviously, upon the company and situation. Loose example, you're hired and suddenly they need a file server for some Windows shares, and you've earned their respect with your skills  and dedication and you say, Gee, instead of Linux, I think we should use FreeBSD for this, and they say, well, if YOU say so, then it must be a good idea.  

While I'm being slightly whimsical, such a situation isn't necessarily rare.  I suspect that in many places where FreeBSD is used, it's because one or two people in the IT department just preferred it and brought it in.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 3, 2017)

I mostly work with small companies but that's how they get switched to FreeBSD for their web servers. Their business is growing and they want something more so they come to me to get off Wordpress or some free thing they were using. I always install FreeBSD as a matter of course.


----------

